# Bad Habit Causing Infection



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Misty has developed a bad habit of licking and chewing between her pad on her left front foot. I have taken her twice to the vet for this, it started in Nov she caused an infection, the vet thinks she may have had something in there that bothered her and thats how it started, now it has become a bad habit. Every time she goes out and gets her feet wet she will lick and chew it. For two months she has been spending time in a soft cone and I put the spray the vet sent home on her foot until it drys. At first she had to be in the cone every time she started to chew or lick. Now it is only about twice a day in the cone. She is on GentaSpray as the vet does not want to give her anything oral at this time. This is my second bottle. She has been xrayed just seems a bad habit. Has anyone else had a pad problem with a dog?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwww Misty! I would keep her busy doing something else if she has a special time to lick that area. A tired puppy is a good puppy.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Misty,

Yes, Sissy has this problem, too! Sissy's paw between her toes gets really red and inflamed. Normally, in the spring and winter. We get her allergy shots two/three times a year and that helps. During this time, we give her a benadryl every night.

She will lick between her toes and it becomes really inflamed. The doctor said that the more they lick that fungus will grow and it will be real itchy to them. He gave us a powder and that helped the itching but a build up between her toes was a mess.

He then gave us the gentaspray and VET solutions medicated shampoo. We just put a little water in the sink - stick her in it and wash her paws with the shampoo a couple/three times a week. This really helps. Look real close and see if you see yellow or little grainy stuff between her toes or on the bottom of her paw - if so this shampoo will really help.

It gets bad in the winter because she goes outside and gets her paws wet and then licks them. She KNOWS what "no lick" means...lolololo We keep a towel by the door and dry them as much as possible.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Aww poor Misty. I have the same problem with Ninja's left paw. He was licking his paw excessively one night that when we woke up in the morning we saw he ripped the hair off. When I went to the vet she said it was probably from the salt outside or boredom. It was so red though and now he recently did it again last week on the morning my family went to the hospital for my grandfather. I think he thought he was home alone and that must have been from anxiety. The vet gave us this spray called betagen tropical spray. I notice when I put it on him it burns him because he begins to wipe his feet and have a RLH moment. I notice it does help though. Whenever I do catch him in the act I try and distract him. I'm going to try that medicated shampoo Marie mentioned.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I was going to mention to that when she has this problem and when I am using the shampoo I feel with my fingers to see if I feel the gritty stuff. Sometimes I use a soft toothbrush to lightly brush the stuff out of her hair. I wouldn't use the toothbrush agressively because it could make her paw really sore/raw, etc.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Misty has developed a bad habit of licking and chewing between her pad on her left front foot. I have taken her twice to the vet for this, it started in Nov she caused an infection, the vet thinks she may have had something in there that bothered her and thats how it started, now it has become a bad habit. Every time she goes out and gets her feet wet she will lick and chew it. For two months she has been spending time in a soft cone and I put the spray the vet sent home on her foot until it drys. At first she had to be in the cone every time she started to chew or lick. Now it is only about twice a day in the cone. She is on GentaSpray as the vet does not want to give her anything oral at this time. This is my second bottle. She has been xrayed just seems a bad habit. Has anyone else had a pad problem with a dog?


 Poor Misty,
I have a idea that you might try. I was in the pedicure and Manicure business for over 10 years. I had a lot of clients with fungus athletes foot ect. I had good success having them use tree tree oil.
I just looked it up on line to see if dogs can use it and their is a bunch of people that have. I was also thinking that after you apply it maybe you could put her paw in a 100 percent cotton sock Or something that she would not lick it off Maybe at bed time. I used to have my clients ware a cotton sock or mits to bed  Alot of natural grocery store sell it or beauty supply stores and it is advertised all over the internet. Try to read up on it and see if it is something you might want to try.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Misty does not have an allergy we have no salt on the roads. She has been sensitive to anything wet on her feet since I brought her home, this is the only time she chews or licks. This has cleared up, but then she'll pull a chunk of hair out and it will get infected again. The vet ask if she had ever been on wires. He says some of the breeders who have small dogs will sometimse use a cage with wires for mommy and babies first week or so and sometimes these dogs have this problem. Its looking like we may need the oral medicine.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Suzi, Yes I do use paw cream and it has tree oil in it, I like the cream because it is not greasy or oily. It keeps their pads nice


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Robbie, what kind of paw cream do you use? Any recommendations? This winter has been so brutal and I'm always worried about his paws when we go outside.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree with whomever said tea tree oil, but would recommend not getting it from a natural or health food place, but a dog site. I keep #1 systems tea tree oil spray at all times and have used it on alot of things, insect bites, hot spots (clears them up in a couple days), amything that looks sore. It has always worked and the dogs must not like the taste because they never lick the ares.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been using "Barkin' Good" Paw Salve. I have never put it down in between the pads.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Both our dogs do this. Rico gets really red and inflamed if left to his own. 

The vet said the problem starts because there is wetness between the toes that causes the itch. They are like "hot spots". So he gave us a spray for hot spots that we use between the toes every now and then in the winter and spring. It helps promote dryness. I think you can buy this kind of thing at the pet store.

According to our vet, the #1 best way to prevent this is to have a towel on hand and wipe between the toes whenever they come in when it's wet or snowy outside. We have towels scattered around the house by each door just for this.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Try this!
http://www.showdogstore.com/chris-christensen-peace-and-kindness-spray.aspx

My friend's dog chewed and licked paws so badly that blood was dripping on the floor, but this spray cured the problem completely.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Mojo had this. It started with a tick between his toes and he wouldn't leave the foot alone after that. It's like a vicious circle once they start licking. Then the paw stays wet, it gets yeast, it itches or hurts, they lick more, etc.

My solution, after wasting time with the vet and having no intention of using any kind of e-collar, was pure Tea Tree oil. Not a spray, not some mix with tea tree in it, but pure tea tree oil. Worked in two days. He hated the taste so much he wouldn't go near the paw, and it's an oil so it lasts a long time, and it's both antibiotic and antifungal. I never saw anything work so fast.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just have to say poor little Misty is one cute Havatini in her cone of shame.

If it is not an allergy and not fungal it has probably just become a habit now. (it seems to be what your vet is suggesting) could you try spraying her feet with bitter apple and work on the "leave it' command?

I just want to add to add that *I have had heard that Tea Tree Oil can be toxic to dogs. *Infact, we have a neighbor who used 100% Tea Tree Oil on their dog and he had a seizure related to the use. I have not done my own research but wanted to 2nd Becky's comment that if you choose to use it, buy a solution made for dogs as it will be formulated for pets.

Good Luck.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Missy you are right pure Tea Oil is toxic and can cause seizures my Vet prewarned me. Misty only wears the cone when I spray the medicine on and then for 15 mins twice a day so she does not lick the medicine off, it can cause a tummy upset. The medicine does clear it up but, it is a vicious cycle. The minute Misty goes out, it her feet get wet, she stands on the steps and licks and causes a sore between the pads. I really like Rory's suggestion about drying the feet. I feel so sorry for her in the cone as blind boy bothers her, I think he see's in his mind that the cone is the great equalizer in terms of status.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Have you tried boots? They have the ones that look like balloons or then there are muttluks.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Missy, Yes I have boots. If she goes out the dog door when I am busy, I miss the chance, its amazing how fast they can go out after a squirrel! I am going to have to be there when she comes in to dry the paws this is a new plan I haven't tried.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay, I had no idea tea tree oil might be toxic. The amount I used on Mojo's paw was perhaps half a drop, and he never went near it with his mouth because it smelled so awful to him. I won't use it again, but it did work the way that I used it. 

Live and learn. It never occurred to me that Tea Tree might be harmful.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Mojo's Mon, So many people recomend it and it's in some paw lotions. The problem occurs if your dog keeps licking and chewing. My girl Misty will lick "Bitter Apple" yuck!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I understand! When Mojo was a little puppy, I kept spraying Bitter Yuck on my carpeted stairs, hoping that would stop him from shredding, but it had no effect whatsoever. Fortunately, the stairs were gated for my little granddaughter, and he only had access to the bottom step ;-) He had a real passion for carpet.


----------

